# food plots can anyone help me out



## audie1 (Feb 3, 2008)

i want to plant a food plot on our property, but have no idea what i am doing or how to do it.. our property is a good 3 hours away so too far to go to every weekend to take care of it we have tried to plant clover up there before but after we got it spread there were thousands of birds and as soon as it sprouted the deer ate it all up asap is there a plat i can just kind of sow and leave being as we dont have water up there unless it rains and it doesnt rain after june any help would be great thanks


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm no expert. I have seen some shows on TV, talk about special fences that keep animals out until you take it down so the plants can get established. I suppose another alternative is mixing clover, grass, rye, etc so it all doesn't come up at the same time, and the best time to plant is just before, or during, the last snow. Now, that would be a pain living 3 hours away, so don't count on that.  Another option is something called Chuffa. It's a tuber (like potatoes) and is just as attractive to turkeys. I think it's nickname is turkey candy. The leaves come up, but the real plant is underneath and lasts somewhat longer, but I don't think they will leave it there long enough for it to restart itself, like clover should. And I think you have to have the field pretty clean. Something else, clover is good, but only lasts a couple or three years, even after you get it established. How about alfalfa. That lasts about 7 years before it needs replanting. "Course, I'm used to cutting it 3 times a year, so don't know what it would be like leaving it up all summer. Just some thoughts I had. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## 7stwchuck (Mar 26, 2008)

I would talk to my local wildlife agent and see what his thought is on it they will aid you or some times have the seed to give to you . As for the birds just rake in the seed after you broadcast it and this will help some and make sure there is good ground moisture too .


----------

